# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Thoughts on MediTech Pharmaceuticals?

## RoidKings

I've used a bunch of their products over the past few years and they all seemed good. 

I'm wondering, has anyone else used them? What products did you use and what did you think about them?

----------

